# Which kind of genre is this song ? from Robert Altman Images Soundtrac by John Willia



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

Im looking for clasical music similar to this movie soundtrack, 
maybe experimental music ?

Images directed by Robert Altman and music by John Williams
i like the abstract part of music, what other composes, classical or modern music 
recommended ? Thanks


----------

